# Affordable Cannister Filter....



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Well my wife and kids asked me what i wanted for my Birthday (July 15th),and my 1st thought was a geryi or a rhom but i really do want to give my Red Bellies the best possible care that i can so i am going to tell them a Cannister filter,but i dont want them to spend a small fortune.So what is a good decent priced Cannister filter for my 125 gal tank??



Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Well my wife and kids asked me what i wanted for my Birthday (July 15th),and my 1st thought was a geryi or a rhom but i really do want to give my Red Bellies the best possible care that i can so i am going to tell them a Cannister filter,but i dont want them to spend a small fortune.So what is a good decent priced Cannister filter for my 125 gal tank??


If this is in the wrong section can the mods fix it??Thanks!!!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Eheim is probably the best bang for your buck. You could go on ebay and buy a sunsun canister (chinese canisters) which you can probably get $100 shipped..I've heard they are pretty good.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

MPG said:


> Eheim is probably the best bang for your buck. You could go on ebay and buy a sunsun canister (chinese canisters) which you can probably get $100 shipped..I've heard they are pretty good.


Was thinking of going to "Petco",do you think they would carry this brand???


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I got my Fluval FX5 brand new off ebay few years ago at $200. here's one I just found
http://cgi.ebay.com/...#ht_4982wt_1142
If you go to Petco all their filters will most likely be over priced, a Fluval 405 from Petco will run you $250+ tax, why not buy online and spend the same (or less) to get something much more powerful?


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I got a Rena XP4 online for $180 free shipping at
thatpetplace.com. They always seem to have good deals and anything over $50 is free shipping


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

In terms of value for money i would recommend the XP series although i've only used an eheim canister and find good value in their build quality even though they may be slightly more expensive.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Upfront cost of the ehiem might be a bit higher, but it comes with all the media.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Rena XP4 is a good option IMO...


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Eheim 2217s are great filters


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

An Eheim 2217 is actually cheaper than the Rena XP3 since you don't have to spend any money on media -- They are great filters, I have 4 of them. I also own some Renas and they are good filters as well, I just prefer the Eheim. My brother has one of those SunSun canisters and really likes it, depending on your budget, that might be an option as well, tho personally I'd spring for the Eheim.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I got my Rena Xp4 from ebay for about $167 shipped brand new, it has served well for me so far...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

I am also pro Eheim and like mentioned the 2217 is a good filter


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ehiem 2217


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i have yet had a issue with my fx5 on my 180 picked it up for 200 out the door and figure media another 30.


----------



## warpet (May 21, 2004)

I have an Eheim 2217 and a Magnum 350 they're both very good filters, but if I was in the market for a new cannister I would go with the Rena XP4. It's a very good filter for the money and sounds perfect for your needs. Good luck and happy birthday.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

2217, nuff said!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Does the ehim come with media or something? Is it a bio filter only? I was reading his thread and have heard a lot of good about the 2217 an may get one for my new tank I'm looking at right now. Want all the stuff needed before I buy the glass part.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

RedBelly11 said:


> Does the ehim come with media or something? Is it a bio filter only? I was reading his thread and have heard a lot of good about the 2217 an may get one for my new tank I'm looking at right now. Want all the stuff needed before I buy the glass part.


It's a mechanical filter with a lot of area for biomedia. 
Buy this now, thank me later. It's a really good filter, it's a great price and it's an honest shop. You should buy two, your reds will really, REALLY like you for it.

http://www.kensfish.com/product176.html


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

SunSun 304b
Running for 1 year now and no problems. Great filter for the money:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/193701-sunsun-304b/


----------

